# car audio problems



## kiddmetal (Jan 7, 2009)

just had installed a new alpine headunit with alpine amp. from the get go, installer had problems getting the unit going. he told me that my 2004 dodge ram needed a special hardness,so went back next day to get my system installed and finished.once installed ,I got on my truck and turn on my system only to be very disappointed.as i turn on truck ,the amp pops,the stereo sounds very hollow and my factory unit sounded way better than this new upgrade. can anyone help ?.:sigh:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Was he a certified installer? You said he installed an amp, for your doors speakers? Did he use the factory wiring, or did he run all new wires to the speakers? For a faster connection you can use a harness, or you can just harwire the new headunit in and be done with it, a more permanent solution. The amp probably did not pop, it was the signal to the speakers. 

What is the model number of the HU?
What type of truck is it exactly? (Year, make, model, trim package)
Model of the amp?
Did you leave factory speakers in place or upgrade those as well?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah with a 2004 I would just splice the wires and be done with it, then take another harness from the rack and show you what you needed (makes the shop extra money). No but seriously, it sounds like the factory speakers are now over powered (drowned out) by the new ones. And if the sound is not up to par, either take it back and tell them what you think. Or you may have to upgrade what has not been replaced already in the system. if it sounds cheap and "tinny" then most likely a speaker up grade may fix this.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

or turn the gain / boost down on the amp, no matter how hard you try you cannot get subwoofer level out of a 5 1/4" speaker.


----------

